# 2003 Replacement headlights



## TN94z (Aug 13, 2007)

My wife's 2003 Altima is non hid. I have since added aftermarket HIDs and over time the lenses have become terrible. I have cleaned them before but it doesn't last. We are going to order new replacements.

My question is should I order the HID assemblies or just get the Halogen assembly like it came with? I don't know what the physical differences are. Also, where is the best place (price/reputation) to get them from? Thanks!


----------

